# Type of Mask/Filter for spraying lacquer



## DeputyMike (Oct 15, 2009)

I cannot for the life of me find any good information online about what I need to use to spray lacguer! Can any of you please tell me what a good mask and what type of filters I need to use?
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Go to a paint store and ask for an organic vapor respirator. If you are clean-shaven, a half mask is perfectly fine. People with beards are best off using full masks.

The filters will use activated carbon and are typically covered by a paper or cloth prefilter.

Here is a link to the one I'm using: 3M Organic Vapor Respirator.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

The 3m masks work fine and are comfortable. The paperwork with the masks and filters you get have some nearly useless info on the type of filters 3m offers but there is also a toll free number you can call and hopefully they can tell you which filters to use for specific chemicals.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Take a peek here for a "quicky" explanation

http://tip.frikafrax.com/2011/01-3217/proper-respirator-for-spraying-solvent-based-paint.html

Then, go to the manufacturers website and look for the Materials Safety Data Sheet, also known as the MSDS. This document will spell out the proper filters required for working with the product. Here is an example.

http://pc.dupont.com/dpc/en/US/html/visitor/common/pdfs/b/product/dr/MSDS/US_en_GNRC_2-1_RFN.pdf

When you know what type of protection is required, then finding the solution is easy.

A lot of variables here….

Are you spraying a small project, with a spray can outdoors? Are your spraying many pieces in a confined space? Your OP is too open ended to give a proper response. A little more detail would be helpful and get you the response you're looking for.


----------

